# Talbot Express 1000p Radiator/fan



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,
Have a Talbot Express (J) 1000 and when running the engine the temp guage needle shoots up to just above the red - anyone any ideas what could be causing it? 
Reseviour thing has water in it, although Im not certain how full this should be??
One thing Im not sure about, is if the fan is kicking in? how long should it take before this happens? Where is the thermostat located on these engines lol.. and the sender unit - is that worth replacing?
Cant see any leaks etc so dont think Im loosing water...
Thanks - any helps appreciated


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The reservoir thing is the expansion tank, there should be a level line about a third of the way up. The water should be at this line with a COLD engine. The rest of the space is to accomodate expansion of the coolant when hot.
Does the guage go up immediately when started are go up gradually? if so how long?

P.S. NEVER remove the cap while the engine is hot.

If it is an electric fan it will only run when very HOT and stood or crawling in traffic. Under normal driving the natural airflow through the radiator does the job. The fan often kicks in when you park up.

I'm speaking in general terms because I'm not familier with a Talbot.
The Thermostat is normally at the engine end of the radiator top hose. These can stick in the open OR closed position Closed would cause overheating.


----------



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply... After about 5 mins of having started it from cold (choke out for abit then gradually pushing choke in etc) the temp gauge will creep past the centre and keep rising to the red..I dont let it get to any further and turn the engine off!!! Dont know if its an electric fan although there is wiring going from it  Im just abit worried about driving it if there is something wrong..


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it rises gradually it is unlikely to be the sender.
Asuming it's purely a cooling problem it could be the stat stuck closed or it could be the fine concertina fins between the radiator channels that have largely perished so reducing the heat dispersing ability. Asuming the alternator is charging OK then it's unlikey that the water pump belt is slipping. I've even known the insides of radiator hoses to perish causing obstruction of flow.
If the cooling system is OK then it would be most likely the head gasket resulting in too much heat for the cooling system to cope.
Is this temperature rise whilst moving or just stationary? The fan if electric should be running if the guage goes anywhere near the red for sure, if not then I'd look at that first.


----------



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for that...its when running stationary..I did think about replacing the hoses as they feel abit 'soft' in places as if they have been squeezed alot...also tomorrow i will see if the fan actually does make any movement towards kicking in... The radiator looks to me to pretty ok with just a few usual wears to it but nothing major...Thanks again


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It really does look like the fan. I'd go for a drive early tomorrow while the roads are empty. I'll bet the temperature stays within range until you are caused to stop. If it looks like going straight to the danger zone stop let it cool and get it back to base.


----------

